# Basta!



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

*Devo ammettere che ho gioito e sono ancora felicissimo per la vittoria.*

Però così non si va da nessuna parte.
Serve inserire giocatori con più qualità: Emanuelson terzino e Ambro e De Jong e Nocerino insieme NON è possibile dai...

Il Bologna ci ha massacrato per una partita (escludo forse i primi 20 min). Abbiamo vinto per gli episodi e per i gol di razza di un bomber, ma SERVE UN GIOCO.

Basta su... non è possibile.
Quanto tempo dobbiamo continuar con questo strazio??? serve un allenatore su...


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2012)

E chi avresti fatto entrare per l'unico tecnico? Il Formichiere, Terrore Nero, Twitter? Non aveva molta scelta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Assolutamente.
Montolivo-De Jong-Boateng, imho, con le tre punte, oppure si inserisce Emanuelson al posto di Nocerino e Boateng resta sulla trequarti.
Nocerino non sarà più quello dell'anno scorso come Ambrosini non può che partire dalla panchina.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Per avere un gioco più che un allenatore serve avere un CENTROCAMPO.
Noi, il centrocampo, non ce l'abbiamo, almeno per il momento. Mettetevi il cuore in pace.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Il formichiere è in rosa e deve avere le sue chance. Hai visto Ambro in che condizione oscena era?
Emanuelson se lo vede mezzala quando ci sono già due giocatori di ostruzione lo deve schierare.

A furia di giustificare ci stiamo trascinando... contenti voi...


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2012)

emanuelson terzino non ci giocherà mai. 

non l'ha messo quando c'erano thiago e nesta che potevano coprire eventuali buchi, figuriamoci se lo fa ora che siamo un colabrodo.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

PS: Boateng questa sera è stato il miglior centrocampista del Milan, quando arretrava sulla linea degli atri.
Non capisco perchè era così difficile arretrare lui e inserire Boian


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Al basta ci aggiungerei anche l'ennesimo infortunato, tanto per cambiare.
Ero stato profetico a riguardo,poco prima dell'inizio del campionato avevo subito professato il dramma che ci sarebbe stato con gli infortuni con questa rosa, citando proprio pornodivo tra l'altro. 
Per fortuna che Pazzini non ha fatto la preparazione con noi...

Sono convinto che con un altro allenatore e un'altro tipo di preparazione saremo stati in grado di fare un buon campionato anche con questa squadra


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Forse perché Boateng frigna da anni perché non vuole giocare a centrocampo?
E poi, Bojan a fare il trequartista?? -.-

Attualmente, l'unico centrocampo presentabile che abbiamo sulla carta è Montolivo-De Jong- Nocerino.
(poi oh.. sono io il primo a dire che Boateng dovrebbe giocare a centrocampo).
De Jong è arrivato ieri, impossibile pensare che sia già integrato nel gruppo e negli schemi.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> emanuelson terzino non ci giocherà mai.
> 
> non l'ha messo quando c'erano thiago e nesta che potevano coprire eventuali buchi, figuriamoci se lo fa ora che siamo un colabrodo.



Ho capito che Emanuelson terzino non ci gioca, ma basta andare avanti così però.
Allegri si rifiuta di provare il meglio per la squadra. BASTA

Abbiamo una squadra nuova, nulla è definito, bisogna provare e trovare il giusto assetto.
Lui si rifiuta, l'ha detto pure nell'ìintervista: "giocheremo come l'anno scorso con le mezzali che si inseriscono", ma chi le fa inserire?
Pazzini abbiamo visto stasera che è un'altro tipo di giocatore

2 partite e già non ne posso più di sto scarso. 
Allegri è il Flamini della panchina. Vedere Flamini in campo e Allegri in panchina è uguale


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Boh. Capisco non ci siano tanti giocatori di qualità e personalità, ma tatticamente continuo a vedere delle cose che mi lasciano perplesso e che soprattutto non si fa nulla per cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> *Devo ammettere che ho gioito e sono ancora felicissimo per la vittoria.*
> 
> Però così non si va da nessuna parte.
> Serve inserire giocatori con più qualità: Emanuelson terzino e Ambro e De Jong e Nocerino insieme NON è possibile dai...
> ...


Emanuelson terzino non mi piace,ma visto lo schifo che c'è ci starebbe benissimo.Al posto di Noce,De Jong ed Ambrosini è difficile trovare qualcuno,visto che i panchinari sono Flamini,che tu stesso hai criticato,a ragione,oggi pomeriggio,Constant e Traorè.Questo è il nostro centrocampo,a meno che Boateng,buona partita oggi,non venga spostato indietro.Però continua a non convincermi in quella posizione perchè mi sembra un giocatore che cerca troppo spesso la giocata di fino che spesso è inutile.Giocasse più concretamente se ne potrebbe parlare.Il gioco non c'è,è vero speriamo che con il tempo si possa migliorare.Fino a maggio Ibra mascherava le nostre lacune,mi sembra difficile che nel giro di così poco tempo si possa vedere un vero cambiamento.Speriamo,altrimenti,come dici arriverà un altro allenatore,sperando che non sia un Leonardo 2.0


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Appunto, basta. Se dobbiamo parlare di calcio, parliamo di calcio. Se dobbiamo fare le crociate contro il mister o contro un giocatore per partito preso, lasciamo perdere.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Non aggiungo altro sono sempre d'accordo con le tue idee tattiche.... Io allegri non lo sopporto più. Sbagliata la formazione iniziale doveva giocare de Jong e non Ambrosini doveva giocare emanuelson o per nocerino o per Antonini e chiunque al posto del faraone


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

Raga' questo e' il milan di allegri da 2/3 anni a questa parte.
Non abbiamo gioco e non l'avremo mai.
Oggi 3 gol arrivati per puro caso .

Gia' tremo per le prossime gare


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh. Capisco non ci siano tanti giocatori di qualità e personalità, ma tatticamente continuo a vedere delle cose che mi lasciano perplesso *e che soprattutto non si fa nulla per cambiare qualcosa*.



E' questo il punto.
Come si fa a pretendere di giocare come l'hanno scorso quando 3 perni su 3 della squadra Thiago-Van Bommel-Ibra non ci sono più e i rimpiazzi sono altri tipi di giocatori?

E' roba da matti!


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non aggiungo altro sono sempre d'accordo con le tue idee tattiche.... Io allegri non lo sopporto più. Sbagliata la *formazione iniziale doveva giocare de Jong* e non Ambrosini doveva giocare emanuelson o per nocerino o per Antonini e chiunque al posto del faraone


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Appunto, basta. Se dobbiamo parlare di calcio, parliamo di calcio. Se dobbiamo fare le crociate contro il mister o contro un giocatore per partito preso, lasciamo perdere.



Mi dispiace che proprio tu come utente mi imputi ste cose.

Io sto parlando di calcio, leggi il post precedente a questo.
Parlare di crociata è un appiglio che non mi piace.

Sopratutto perchè a memoria, qui nel forum, sei uno dei difensori più accaniti di Allegri.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Serve qualità e la tua soluzione è niente popò di meno che: EMANUELSON terzino?? 
In mezzo poi giocano.... De Jong, Nocerino, Ambrosini.

Semmai Emanuelson lo metti a centrocampo...


Come dice Watson, se dobbiamo parlare di calcio parliamo di calcio. Se dobbiamo continuare con crociate dettate da simpatie/antipatie fatevele da soli o lasciamoci perdere.


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Il formichiere è in rosa e deve avere le sue chance. Hai visto Ambro in che condizione oscena era?
> Emanuelson se lo vede mezzala quando ci sono già due giocatori di ostruzione lo deve schierare.
> 
> A furia di giustificare ci stiamo trascinando... contenti voi...





The P ha scritto:


> *Devo ammettere che ho gioito e sono ancora felicissimo per la vittoria.*
> 
> Però così non si va da nessuna parte.
> Serve inserire giocatori con più qualità: Emanuelson terzino e Ambro e De Jong e Nocerino insieme NON è possibile dai...
> ...





James Watson ha scritto:


>



Ma l'hsi visto Ambrosini come si faceva saltare da diamanti perennemente in ritardo totalmente fuori condizione.... Bisogna che ti togli l'elmetto per difendere allegri perché stai difendendo l'indifendibile


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Serve qualità e la tua soluzione è niente popò di meno che: EMANUELSON terzino??
> In mezzo poi giocano.... De Jong, Nocerino, Ambrosini.
> 
> Semmai Emanuelson lo metti a centrocampo...
> ...



Ahahahah crociate simpatia/antipatia tu che vai di fuori se toccano Allegri?
Tu che sei innamorato (ammettilo su, non è un dramma ) di Allergri vieni a dire ste cose?

OK Parliamo di calcio.

Confrontate uno per uno i giocatori di Bologna e Milan ditemi se ce ne uno loro con più qualità dei nostri in un singolo ruolo (al massimo solo Diamanti più di Boateng, ma come valori assoluti non c'è storia) e poi spiegatemi il perché il Bologna ha giocato meglio a calcio. 

Il Bologna stase aveva un solo giocatore di qualità, uno solo...


----------



## Principe (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma avete stufato con questa storia delle crociate io imputo ad allegri errori tattici e di svelta degli uomini da schierare..... Non me ne frega niente del nome dell'allenatore.... E' dall'anno scorso che sta facendo errori grossolani e che sbaglia la formazione iniziale 1 volta su 2


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che proprio tu come utente mi imputi ste cose.
> 
> Io sto parlando di calcio, leggi il post precedente a questo.
> Parlare di crociata è un appiglio che non mi piace.
> ...



Scusa, ma, oggettivamente parlando... quali erano le alternative per il mister a quello che ha fatto stasera? 
seriamente eh.. non così tanto per.
Parliamo di che cosa? di Emanuelson a centrocampo? 
E' vero che nocerino ha toppato completamente la gara stasera ma, quanti, a priori avrebbero fatto giocare emanuelson al posto di nocerino? 
Ci dimentichiamo dell'infortunio di montolivo che, di fatto, ha obbligato il mister a fare entrare De Jong, uno che è arrivato ieri e non ha mai fatto manco un allenamento con i compagni. Quali erano le alternative? Costant? Flamini? sul serio avresti rischiato uno di questi due in una gara del genere?

Ci si straccia le vesti per la cosidetta "mancanza di gioco", come se potessimo pretendere il gioco del barcellona con la rosa che ci ritroviamo, alla seconda giornata di campionato, quando la squadra e la formazione titolare sono state letteralmente stravolte. Io direi che, forse, è il caso di concedere un po' più di credito a questa squadra e a questo allenatore.
Io sto guardando le partite del milan molto attentamente, e sto notando delle belle differenze già rispetto all'anno scorso.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusa, ma, oggettivamente parlando... quali erano le alternative per il mister a quello che ha fatto stasera?
> seriamente eh.. non così tanto per.
> Parliamo di che cosa? di Emanuelson a centrocampo?
> E' vero che nocerino ha toppato completamente la gara stasera ma, quanti, a priori avrebbero fatto giocare emanuelson al posto di nocerino?
> ...



Il gioco del Barcellona? 
Io stasera pretendevo quanto meno il gioco del Bologna che, pur schierando un solo giocatore tecnico e tanti ferraiuoli, ha giocato meglio di noi. PUNTO


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma l'hsi visto Ambrosini come si faceva saltare da diamanti perennemente in ritardo totalmente fuori condizione.... Bisogna che ti togli l'elmetto per difendere allegri perché stai difendendo l'indifendibile



Ambrosini è stato l'unico che a centrocampo ha cercato di proteggere un po' i due centrali difensivi. Riguardati la partita perché mi sa che ti è sfuggito.
De Jong potrà essere una pedina importante in questo milan, lo spero proprio, ma vi rendete conto che è arrivato a Milano ieri?


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

James tutto perfetto.

P.s. non difendo Allegri, vado contro chi si impunta, chi parla senza ragionare, per partito preso e senza cognizione di causa.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Il gioco del Barcellona?
> Io stasera pretendevo quanto meno il gioco del Bologna che, pur schierando un solo giocatore tecnico e tanti ferraiuoli, ha giocato meglio di noi. PUNTO



Non ti aggrappare ad una singola frase, per cortesia.. sei troppo intelligente per farlo. Il gioco del barcellona è un'iperbole, mettici una qualsiasi altra squadra che ha un centrocampo superiore al nosto.
Un giocatore tecnico?
Scusa ma tu pensi che basti avere semplicemente "giocatori tecnici" cioè giocatori bravi tecnicamente per fare quello che si può definire bel "giuoco"?
Come se gli automatismi, i movimenti degli attaccanti che aprono gli spazi, le sovrapposizioni non c'entrino una mazza?
per avere tutto questo ti servono tre cose: un allenatore intelligente che sappia indicarti i movimenti giusti, la gamba per farli (è innegabile che la gamba ci manchi tantissimo visto che siamo andati letteralmente in crisi di corsa stasera e siamo venuti fuori di nuovo solo quando il bologna è calato anche lui) e gli "automatismi" tra i giocatori... il cosidetto muoversi a memoria.
Direi che il muoversi a memoria ce lo possiamo anche scordare, visto tutti i cambiamenti che ci sono stati nella squadra, la gamba ci manca di sicuro.... mi sembra che sia un po' arduo dire che è solo e soltanto colpa dell'allenatore.
Se tra qualche mese quando la squadra sarà più rodata e i nuovi si saranno inseriti bene (infortuni permettendo, visto che anche per quest'anno si preannuncia un calvario) giocheremo ancora così di ***** sarò io il primo a dire che l'allenatore non sta facendo il suo.
Che poi parliamo sempre di uno che faceva sembrare il Cagliari (mica il real) una signora squadra di calcio. Il Cagliari.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Credo che nessuno sia cosi folle da chiedere il gioco del Barcellona, ma credo anche che il Milan non possa giocare cosi male. C'è l'obbligo di migliorare. Ok non abbiamo campioni, ma non si può giocare cosi male. Mi aspetto chiaramente dei miglioramenti, ovvio in linea con il valore della nostra rosa.


----------



## Nivre (1 Settembre 2012)

Se non abbiamo uno straccio di gioco le maggiori colpe sono di Allegri è inutile difenderlo. Puoi allenare anche 11 scarsoni ma un minimo di gioco lo devi avere, è da 2-anni a questa parte che il nostro _nongioco_ fa ****** dai.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non ti aggrappare ad una singola frase, per cortesia.. sei troppo intelligente per farlo. Il gioco del barcellona è un'iperbole, mettici una qualsiasi altra squadra che ha un centrocampo superiore al nosto.
> Un giocatore tecnico?
> Scusa ma tu pensi che basti avere semplicemente "giocatori tecnici" cioè giocatori bravi tecnicamente per fare quello che si può definire bel "giuoco"?
> Come se gli automatismi, i movimenti degli attaccanti che aprono gli spazi, le sovrapposizioni non c'entrino una mazza?
> ...



Ecco finalmente iniziamo a ragionare.
Concordo sulle tre componenti che hai citato, ma ti faccio notare che a livello di gamba le due squadre in campo si equivalevamo (i primi 20 minuti era il milan su ogni pallone, poi è toccato al Bologna e in chiusura del match ancora noi sembravamo stare meglio), sul fatto che i giocatori debbano conoscersi hai perfettamente ragione (ma i nuovi in campo erano solo 3, il Bologna ne aveva 7-8 nuovi), sull'allenatore capace di dare dei movimenti è proprio quello che chiedo!
Tatticamente Allegri non sta dando nulla. 

L'Allegri di Cagliari mi piaceva da matti! Quando arrivò al Milan ero contentissimo. 
Il punto è che non si è confermato! Come non si confermò Zaccheroni sulla panchina del Milan dopo il bellissimo calcio espresso con l'Udinese, come non si è confermato Del Neri con la Juve e ci sono tantissimi altri casi.

Non è che si può campare di rendita per una/due stagioni fatte alla grande.


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno sia cosi folle da chiedere il gioco del Barcellona, ma credo anche che il Milan non possa giocare cosi male. C'è l'obbligo di migliorare. Ok non abbiamo campioni, ma non si può giocare cosi male. Mi aspetto chiaramente dei miglioramenti, ovvio in linea con il valore della nostra rosa.



Questo è pacifico ed è cristallino.
Penso che però, ragionando razionalmente, sia chiaro come non si possa pretendere il bel gioco adesso. Ci vorrà ancora tempo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Ecco finalmente iniziamo a ragionare.
> Concordo sulle tre componenti che hai citato, ma ti faccio notare che a livello di gamba le due squadre in campo si equivalevamo (i primi 20 minuti era il milan su ogni pallone, poi è toccato al Bologna e in chiusura del match ancora noi sembravamo stare meglio), sul fatto che i giocatori debbano conoscersi hai perfettamente ragione (ma i nuovi in campo erano solo 3, il Bologna ne aveva 7-8 nuovi), sull'allenatore capace di dare dei movimenti è proprio quello che chiedo!
> Tatticamente Allegri non sta dando nulla.
> 
> ...



E infatti, sul discorso gamba.. la partita è andata a sprazzi, con la squadra che ne aveva di più al momento a farla da padrona... è anche normale che sia così ad inizio campionato.
Sul fatto che Allegri non stia portando tattiacamente nulla o non abbia portato nulla, non sono per niente d'accordo, ma proprio per niente. Forse vi siete scordati di come giocava il milan tre anni fa.....


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> James tutto perfetto.
> 
> *P.s. non difendo Allegri, vado contro chi si impunta, chi parla senza ragionare, per partito preso e senza cognizione di causa*.



Sisi storicamente nel forum sono conosciuto come un utente simile. Ho sempre postato senza minima cognizione di causa tanto che i mod dovrebbero bannarmi.... è inspiegabile come non l'abbiano fatto. Sul ragionare poi non è cosa mia. Ma i manicomi sono chiusi 

Meglio che ci rido su va...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Si chiedono miglioramenti: oggettivamente stasera ci sono stati rispetto alla 1a in casa, ma si critica lo stesso. Se non è un "a priori" questo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Partita, poi, condizionata dagli errori evidenti di Nocerino (e non mi riferisco al rigore), dal calo e poi dall'infortunio di Montolivo e da un giocatore d'attacco che non sa stare in campo (El Shaarawy).
Prima della partita si criticava Allegri per aver messo una difesa oscena: la difesa ha retto benissimo (Acerbi splendido) ma qualcosa bisogna pur criticare, no?!?

De Jong palesemente spaesato... NO! De Jong doveva giocare titolare. 

E' un gioco al massacro che a me non piace. Non contate su di me per proseguire questa discussione.


----------



## DannySa (1 Settembre 2012)

Il punto è che con fuori Montolivo, con De Jong all'esordio e che non conosce ancora nessuno, con un attacco che è alla prima partita assieme e non è per nulla assodato, Robinho e Peto out, la difesa ancora work in progress è già tanto se abbiamo vinto stasera...
Gioisco per la vittoria, come si deve fare, ma per adesso va bene così; ci sono 2 settimane per recuperare qualcuno e per inserire in squadra i nuovi acquisti, già stasera Acerbi s'è confermato un punto fermo e non era facile stasera, poteva fare errori su errori e invece mi ha sempre dato l'idea di avere tutto sotto controllo (almeno lui).
Siamo pur sempre a settembre, è normale.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Ma non si tratta di bel gioco, si tratta proprio di gioco. In questo momento manca la compattezza di squadra, mancano le distanze tra i reparti, mancano i movimenti nella ripartenza. E questi sono fattori su cui Allegri deve assolutamente lavorare. Perchè con questo atteggiamento in campo della squadra non si può fare strada.


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Questo è pacifico ed è cristallino.
> Penso che però, ragionando razionalmente, sia chiaro come non si possa pretendere il bel gioco adesso. Ci vorrà ancora tempo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ma tre anni fa contro chi giocava il Milan?

E' stato uno dei campionati più assurdi della storia. La Juve si è suicidata, l'Inter ha boicottato tutta la prima parte del campionato per andare contro l'allenatore, le altre squadre erano molto più scarse rispetto ad oggi. Solo il Palermo di quelle in A è meno forte oggi.

Infatti in champions abbiamo perso contro il Tottheham, che non era ancora il Tottenham di oggi (che già ci potrebbe stare). Io sti miracoli non li vedo.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Sisi storicamente nel forum sono conosciuto come un utente simile. Ho sempre postato senza minima cognizione di causa tanto che i mod dovrebbero bannarmi.... è inspiegabile come non l'abbiano fatto. Sul ragionare poi non è cosa mia. Ma i manicomi sono chiusi
> 
> Meglio che ci rido su va...



milanworld.forumfree non è stato cancellato. Riprenditi qualche discussione sulle partite e il topic ufficiale su Allegri. Poi ne riparliamo. 


E con questo mi chiamo fuori dalla discussione. Installo Football Manager così inizio a imparare il modo di ragionare di qualche utente (Bojan trequartista ad esempio).


----------



## The P (1 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non si tratta di bel gioco, si tratta proprio di gioco. In questo momento manca la compattezza di squadra, mancano le distanze tra i reparti, mancano i movimenti nella ripartenza. E questi sono fattori su cui Allegri deve assolutamente lavorare. Perchè con questo atteggiamento in campo della squadra non si può fare strada.



Perfetto...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> milanworld.forumfree non è stato cancellato. Riprenditi qualche discussione sulle partite e il topic ufficiale su Allegri. Poi ne riparliamo.
> 
> 
> E con questo mi chiamo fuori dalla discussione. Installo Football Manager così inizio a imparare il modo di ragionare di qualche utente (Bojan trequartista ad esempio).



Ma ammettilo che giochi a football manager. Hai preso un talentino olandese Djuricic (buon prospetto per carità) è hai detto che sarebbe l'innesto ideale per il Milan in un topic. L'hai fatto diventare più forte di Zidane.

Io football manager nel pc non ce l'ho e non ho mai giocato in vita mia. Non ho manco Fifa se è per questo.

Continua pure a fare il saccente e dire che TU parli di calcio, gli altri NO. 
Occhio però, è giusto essere convinti nella vita... ma a volte si ritorce contro


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma tre anni fa contro chi giocava il Milan?
> 
> E' stato uno dei campionati più assurdi della storia. La Juve si è suicidata, l'Inter ha boicottato tutta la prima parte del campionato per andare contro l'allenatore, le altre squadre erano molto più scarse rispetto ad oggi. Solo il Palermo di quelle in A è meno forte oggi.
> 
> Infatti in champions abbiamo perso contro il Tottheham, che non era ancora il Tottenham di oggi (che già ci potrebbe stare). Io sti miracoli non li vedo.



Ma la pianti di guardare il dito? Intendevo dire "prima dell'arrivo di allegri".


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma la pianti di guardare il dito? Intendevo dire "prima dell'arrivo di allegri".



Guardo il dito solo perchè apro un topic e mi si viene a dire che no ragiono e che parlo per antipatia.... sai poi uno si impunta...


----------



## 2515 (2 Settembre 2012)

Tassotti ha fatto intendere che si sta pensando di passare a un 4-2-3-1 visto l'arrivo di De Jong, per metterlo nelle condizioni di giocare al meglio. Uno schema di questo tipo garantirebbe miglior gioco, maggior possesso, copertura a 11 in difesa e ripartenze rapide, oltre che tagli e scambi veloci tra i tre trequartisti e la punta che fa da boa.


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Guardo il dito solo perchè apro un topic e mi si viene a dire che no ragiono e che parlo per antipatia.... sai poi uno si impunta...




La mia era una metafora... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Tassotti ha fatto intendere che si sta pensando di passare a un 4-2-3-1 visto l'arrivo di De Jong, per metterlo nelle condizioni di giocare al meglio. Uno schema di questo tipo garantirebbe miglior gioco, maggior possesso, copertura a 11 in difesa e ripartenze rapide, oltre che tagli e scambi veloci tra i tre trequartisti e la punta che fa da boa.



Premesso che, ovviamente, Tassotti ne sa molto più di me di calcio e di tattica in generale...(e anche il mister)..
questa soluzione mi lascia piuttosto perplesso, non sono del tutto convinto che abbiamo in rosa giocatori che possano interpretare questa soluzione, soprattutto a livello dei tre che giocano dietro la punta.


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tassotti ha fatto intendere che si sta pensando di passare a un 4-2-3-1 visto l'arrivo di De Jong, per metterlo nelle condizioni di giocare al meglio. Uno schema di questo tipo garantirebbe miglior gioco, maggior possesso, copertura a 11 in difesa e ripartenze rapide, oltre che tagli e scambi veloci tra i tre trequartisti e la punta che fa da boa.



Il problema principale non è lo schema. Sono i movimenti.

A noi manca un organizzazione di gioco, la nostra fase di possesso è completamente affidata al caso. Non c'è nulla di organizzato. I giocatori non sanno come muoversi. E' questo che rimprovero!

La mano di Allegri in questa squadra è inesistente.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Quando c'erano i "grandi vecchi" si diceva che era impossibile creare una squadra attorno a Pirlo, perché non eravamo in grado di fare movimento continuo.
Ora che ci sono Nocerino, Emanuelson, Robinho, Boateng & Co non c'è più Pirlo, ok, ma qualche movimento di squadra non farebbe schifo vederlo.
In qualche partita ci siamo pure riusciti eh, non dico che siamo nulli, però potremmo fare molto meglio.
Quest'anno però voglio resettare la fiducia per il mister, ripartiamo da zero con questa squadra e vediamo che si combina...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Settembre 2012)

su fatto che non abbiamo gioco è palese da 3 anni...l ultima volta lo abbiamo avuto col mortazza.Solo che ora che nn ci sono piu le individualità urge cambiare qualcosa.Il milan visto ieri ha fatto pena...non so che modulo potrà adottare allegri ma credo sia impossibile fare una stagione con il boa tequartista...il numero dieci piu scarso da 26 a sta parte.Una cosa che non ho capito è xkè emmanuelson ha giocato sempre l anno scorso e tutto il precampionato e ora che pazzini ha bisogno di cross manco lo facciamo giocare...
ok che erano gli ultima scampoli di partita ma a me un 4 4 2 non dispiacerebbe...con centrocampisti esterni il boa ed emanuelson.....


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2012)

Io sono sempre stato un estimatore di allegher, ma onestamente questa squadra non ha ne coda ne pesce...il reparto di centrocampo e difesa sembrano due tronconi divisi, giochiamo lenti ed i movimenti non ce ne sono. L'unica cosa che mi piace, è il possesso palla che si prova a fare, ma quando gli avversari iniziano ad aggredire, andiamo nel panico totale.

Allegri deve cambiare cambiare e ricambiare, Conte l'anno scorso per trovare questo gioco quante volte ha cambiato? Tantissime volte diversi moduli, spostando giocatori ecc..E alla fine è riuscito a trovare la compatezza, infatti la rube subisce davvero poco e crea tantissimo.
Non pretendo un gioco simile a loro (rosa troppo superiore) ma almeno la fase difensiva..


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

io mi riservo di giudicare dopo la sosta


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Tifoso, si dice ne capo ne coda! 
Io sono d'accordo con l'analisi di Tifo'o.. Allegri forse in qualche situazione dovrebbe osare di più. Facciamo un ottimo possesso palla, ma è sempre lento. I nostri giocatori non sono in forma e si infortunano. Ci dev'essere qualcosa nell'aria...

Emanuelson è un giocatore inutile, non sa fare il terzino perché non sa difendere. E' un giocatore preso dalla società, così. Non utile al 4 3 1 2.

Ci vuole tempo tempo e tempo, OGNI anno abbiamo una squadra diversa, ogni anno cambiamo centrocampo. Guardate la Juventus che ha fatto. Ha SOLO rinforzato pienamente la mediana, non l'abbiamo *smantellata*. Però sulla scelta dei giocatori io darò sempre ragione all'allenatore. E' lui, con uno staff, che li vede ogni giorno. Saprà lui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Quello che lascia perplesso infatti è la totale assenza di un gioco, la squadra vive di singole giocate e qualche fiammata corale. Allegri deve lavorare molto sull'aspetto del gioco perchè è proprio questo che ci penalizza, sono sicuro che un gioco degno di tale nome questa rosa può dire la sua.


----------



## Tobi (2 Settembre 2012)

Bisgonerebbe giocare cosi
Abbiati
Abate yepes zapata de sciglio
Boateng de jong montolivo
Bojan pazzini robinho

Avremmo 2 centrali presentabili, i cross di de sciglio, boateng che si inserisce e sa tenere la palla de jong e montolivo a fraseggiare e poi 3 attacanti per avere un po piu di efficacia offensiva. Con i 3 medianacci non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Fattostà che la squadra cosi non va bene. Non si tratta di moduli, non si tratta di individualità, non si tratta del non mercato. Bisogna che Allegri lavori assolutamente sulla squadra. Sulle distanze tra i reparti, sulla compattezza di squadra, sulla testa dei giocatori stessi. 
Come ho detto un mese fa, a livello di rosa abbiamo dei limiti rispetto ad altre squadre, per questo voglio vedere un Milan compatto, grintoso, con voglia. Tutt'altra cosa rispetto a ieri insomma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Acciuga non si tocca

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Fattostà che la squadra cosi non va bene. Non si tratta di moduli, non si tratta di individualità, non si tratta del non mercato. Bisogna che Allegri lavori assolutamente sulla squadra. Sulle distanze tra i reparti, sulla compattezza di squadra, sulla testa dei giocatori stessi.
> Come ho detto un mese fa, a livello di rosa abbiamo dei limiti rispetto ad altre squadre, per questo voglio vedere un Milan compatto, grintoso, con voglia. Tutt'altra cosa rispetto a ieri insomma.


Sappiamo tutti come sono le partenze delle squadre di Allegri...Il gioco arriverà, intanto raggranelliamo più punti che si può


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Acciuga non si tocca



Ma posso chiederti perchè dici questo?
Sta facendo bene secondo te?

Rivediti la partita, il Bologna con una squadra con molta meno qualità della nostra (c'era solo Diamanti) e ancora più nuova ha giocato meglio. Senza dubbio.

Non c'è qualcosa che non va, secondo te, se le altre squadre pià scarse e con gli stessi problemi della nostra riscono a giocare meglio? 
La colpa non è del mister?


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

anche sta cosa delle partenze di Allegri è allucinante, l'anno scorso poi c'abbiamo messo 3 mesi per recuperare la Juve


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Acciuga non si tocca
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



L'anno scorso è stato una continua pena, sarà difficile vedere gioco anche quest'anno. Sta partita l'abbiamo vinta perchè è capitata la palla davanti alla porta più volte (sottolineo capitata)... e le prossime? boh


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

quando Abate si riprende a sinistra deve giocare De Sciglio, cmq sono d'accordo serve assolutamente un gioco e se non ci riusciamo criticherò Allegri per la seconda volta...


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Scusate ma su che basi proponete de Sciglio a sinistra?


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate ma su che basi proponete de Sciglio a sinistra?



Al derby ricordo giocò bene nonostante la sconfitta


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Al derby ricordo giocò bene nonostante la sconfitta



Ah ok, mi sto confondendo io probabilmente...


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso è stato una continua pena, sarà difficile vedere gioco anche quest'anno. Sta partita l'abbiamo vinta perchè è capitata la palla davanti alla porta più volte (sottolineo capitata)... e le prossime? boh



l' anno scorso giocavamo sul personalismo i isterismo di Ibra!!

quest' anno siamo liberi......(anche se il fuoriclasse non si discute a livello tecnico, peccato che nel calcio serva anche la tattica)


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ah ok, mi sto confondendo io probabilmente...



Peggio di Antonini non può fare


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Peggio di Antonini non può fare



Questo è certo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Peggio di Antonini non può fare



Ci riesce Mesbah


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci riesce Mesbah



Infatti prepariamoci a vedere il Lider sulla sinistra quando Antonini non ci sarà, Mesbah dopo quello che è successo quest'estate non lo faranno giocare manco in coppa italia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Il mister ha delle colpe, ma anche delle attenuanti: questa squadra è oggettivamente difficile da mettere in campo. Già a livello di modulo, io faccio fatica a trovare un modulo adatto per fare scendere in campo questa squadra, perchè in ognuno manca qualcosa.
4-3-1-2: terzini scarsi, mancanza di un trequartista vero.
4-3-3: senza il trequartista sono le mezz'ali che devono creare gioco. Il problema è che le nostre mezz'ali non hanno il tasso tecnico sufficiente per fare quel tipo di gioco.
4-2-3-1: a mio avviso l'unico modulo a 4 dietro che possiamo realmente mettere in campo. Abbiamo degli esterni veloci (Bojan, El Shaarawy, Robinho e volendo anche Niang, ma è da vedere). I 2 mediani ci sono (uno con caratteristiche da regista, Montolivo e l'altro dinamico, De Jong), la punta forte fisicamente anche. Boateng subito dietro Pazzini.

Per me abbiamo grosse lacune in difesa, che verranno a galla quando incontreremo un avversario con una qualità offensiva migliore del Bologna. 

Allegri poi deve essere un po' più duttile e rapido nel prendere le decisioni perchè qui già siamo messi male.


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2012)

Va be, tanto acciuga l'anno prossimo se ne torna a Livorno.

Nemmeno a me piace molto, anche se abbiamo una rosa ridicola, quindi non cè molto da pretendere.

Non so se ridere o se piangere, dato che stiamo supplicandolo di mettere emanuela


----------



## Francy (3 Settembre 2012)

Io sono dell'idea che possa fare poco di più di quello che sta facendo attualmente, almeno per adesso. Ha un solo regista in squadra e, più in generale, un solo giocatore di qualità a centrocampo, una difesa da reinventare fra promesse, eterne promesse e giocatori anziani. Gli sono piombati addosso 4 acquisti nell'ultima settimana d'Agosto che deve riuscire a far rendere al meglio.

Ha già detto che proverà il 4-2-3-1, che potrebbe essere una soluzione interessante, soprattutto se Montolivo riuscirà a fare una buona fase difensiva come faceva a Firenze (non come sabato sera). Comunque sia dobbiamo renderci conto che questo è e sarà un anno di transizione...


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il mister ha delle colpe, ma anche delle attenuanti: questa squadra è oggettivamente difficile da mettere in campo. Già a livello di modulo, io faccio fatica a trovare un modulo adatto per fare scendere in campo questa squadra, perchè in ognuno manca qualcosa.
> 4-3-1-2: terzini scarsi, mancanza di un trequartista vero.
> 4-3-3: senza il trequartista sono le mezz'ali che devono creare gioco. Il problema è che le nostre mezz'ali non hanno il tasso tecnico sufficiente per fare quel tipo di gioco.
> 4-2-3-1: a mio avviso l'unico modulo a 4 dietro che possiamo realmente mettere in campo. Abbiamo degli esterni veloci (Bojan, El Shaarawy, Robinho e volendo anche Niang, ma è da vedere). I 2 mediani ci sono (uno con caratteristiche da regista, Montolivo e l'altro dinamico, De Jong), la punta forte fisicamente anche. Boateng subito dietro Pazzini.
> ...



Purtroppo qualsiasi modulo si scelga rimarranno le lacune di questa rosa (fino a ieri mascherate da Ibra e Thiago). Comunque ti quoto


----------



## The P (3 Settembre 2012)

Una piccola parentesi *sulle lacune della rosa.*

Trovatemi una squadra italiana che ha una rosa ben coperta in tutti i ruoli...

io non ne vedo onestamente.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2012)

Infatti non ce ne sono, non a caso attualmente non c'è nessuna squadra italiana riconosciuta come top in europa.


----------



## folletto (3 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Una piccola parentesi *sulle lacune della rosa.*
> 
> Trovatemi una squadra italiana che ha una rosa ben coperta in tutti i ruoli...
> 
> io non ne vedo onestamente.



Ma io non pretendo mica di avere 2 giocatori di alto livello per ruolo, ma questa squadra ha 2 "buchi" pazzeschi: un terzino sinistro di buon livello e un altro centrocampista dai piedi buoni oltre a Montolivo. E guarda caso con l'infortunio a Montolivo rischiamo di trovarci con 3 falegnami a centrocampo le prossime partite, a meno di non mettere Emanuelson a sinistra.


----------

